# ACSI card



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi 

Dose anyone have a promo code for ordering next years ACSI card.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Charlie its pre-order-acsi

Margaret


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Code confirmed..
It's a £1 off.. Just done mine..


----------

